# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته تحصیلی

## konkur100

سلام
کسی هست که از دانشگاه پیام نور بوده باشه و تغییر رشته داده باشه و رفته باشه دانشگاه و رشته جدید ثبت نام کرده باشه ؟؟؟؟ ( چندتا سوال دارم ازشون )

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 تغییر رشته تحصیلی از مقررات داخلی هر دانشگاه تبعیت می کنه و انها به رشته پایین تر و یا مشابه رشته خودت راحت تر انتقالی میدن 

اما تغییر دانشگاه فقط در همان مدل امکان داره 
 پیام نور به پیام نور 
ازاد به ازاد 
غیر انتفاعی به غیر انتفاعی و ...

اگر کسی بخواد از پیام نور بیاد دانشگاه دولتی روزانه یا ازاد و ... باید کنکور مجدد بده

----------

